# Forum suggestion:



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

ok, ive had an idea to make it easier to get to the tower subforums. 
would it be possible to have smaller links to the subforums under the words 'Dubai Tower Development'. like the same way the UAE forum is linked underneath 'Middle east and Africa' on the SSC frountpage.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

sounds good but technically impossible


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Why?

if they can do it on one page surely they can do it on this one?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah i am sure they could do this..
might be a little bit of work but worth it for sure.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

you guys you gotta stop cutting and dicing this subforum.. its getting impossible to find anything and seems to take ages just to get an update.. if u try to over organize this thing ppl will start losing interest..


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

hence the suggestion


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I have just spent an hour looking for pics of The World to put in a new xx vs yy thread I am posting in a minute!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well if you are used to it it is ok like that, but if you are new here it is very complicated...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

we should argue with moderators more often, because thats a good way to attract more people tothe UAE forums lol :hahaha:
congrats juiced.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

good idea dubaiflo because that would mean you'd most likely get banned as well!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you want me to be banned?
do it, c'mon...
good luck in finding a reason

sometimes i really think there are mods in this forums who feel like kings...
is this enough to ban me?


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

there is no reason to ban you currently...but with your poor attitude towards people I'm sure we'll have more then enough reason eventually! :no:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Rainier Meadows said:


> there is no reason to ban you currently...but with your poor attitude towards people I'm sure we'll have more then enough reason eventually! :no:


towards what people?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Just warning. You need watch out for Rainier Meadows cuz he can become admin soon and control over SSC forum.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

Blink I dont have the technical knowledge of VB to become an admin....why do you need to watch out for me Blink? I hope you're being facetious because you know darn well I'm here to help and not hinder....just like when you were being picked on the other week with those forumers putting your comments in their signatures! :sly:


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Rainier Meadows said:


> Blink I dont have the technical knowledge of VB to become an admin....why do you need to watch out for me Blink? Wasn't I the one that assisted you when other forumers were picking on you, putting your comments in there signatures. :sly:


It's won't on me, just for all guys from Dubai and even UK that who disliked you.

I know that you are very helpful, great moderator and best friendly with west coast forumer, I don't need to watch for you cuz never got problem with me.

Honestly, I love you. :cheers:


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

:drunk:


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

whether it's administrators or moderators - you can not threaten let alone ban ppl without a valid and proven reason and if I may add, soundly based on merits of the argument and as such proven from an evidentiary point of view from the related party's own doing.. both administrator and moderators are simply carrying out the policies of ssc as an organization if you like, and as such should lead by example which I haven't seen so far in this particular case. for moderators, and even worst - administrators to get to the point of threatening ppl for only voicing their opinion it is not only unjustified and unfair but also not smart business-wise. I am sure there are administrators in this site who don't agree with such practices otherwise this site wouldn't have drawn the attention it has and lasted for as long as it has.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Rainier Meadows said:


> :drunk:


Please don't post more Seattle pic again so if you post one more about more Seattle pic. I will going pack all my clothes and call uhaul to send all stuff to San Diego or Seattle. I did warned to people in San Diego :cheers:

Aquamadoor told me that you getting sick of me cuz report several time, it can be annoying by me.


----------

